# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как подготовить лог MiniToolBox

## akok

Скачайте MiniToolBox.exe и сохраните на рабочем столе. Запустите утилиту и отметьте для сканирования следующие пункты и нажмите кнопку "Go":
 *Report IE Proxy Settings* *Report FF Proxy Settings*  *List content of Hosts*  *List IP configuration*  *List Winsock Entries* *List last 10 Event Viewer log* *List Devices* *List Users, Partitions and Memory size.*
 После того, как утилита завершит сбор информации, будет открыт отчет *Result.txt* , который необходимо прикрепить в своей теме. Если вы закрыли отчет утилиты, то он будет находиться в той же папке, откуда была запущена утилита.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

